# Leaking fuel pump



## 66GTO7.5L (Jan 8, 2009)

Has anyone here rebuilt their fuel pump? I have a 'Blue' Holley external fuel pump and it leaks from the 'seep hole' just above the hose on the passenger side of the pump. No spraying or anything, just drips out whenever I start it. I was thinking there might be trash in the pump making the seal at the hole not seat properly. Got me into the frame of mind to put a complete new seal kit in the pump.....loads cheaper than buying a new pump. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If there is a service kit available, then it should be a straight forward install. Take your time and don't let springs fly or balls roll....:lol: I would do it...:cheers


----------



## 66GTO7.5L (Jan 8, 2009)

Called Holley and a leak from that specific point is a shaft seal issue. Rebuild seal kits cover pretty much everything but those. Figures. So I went and bought another Holley Blue pump and will have it on sometime this week. Too Many Projects, it would have been fun to 'rebuild' and post the process and results. But that ain't happenin! So no more spots to cover with absorber everytime I leave the garage.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

66GTO7.5L said:


> Called Holley and a leak from that specific point is a shaft seal issue. Rebuild seal kits cover pretty much everything but those. Figures. So I went and bought another Holley Blue pump and will have it on sometime this week. Too Many Projects, it would have been fun to 'rebuild' and post the process and results. But that ain't happenin! So no more spots to cover with absorber everytime I leave the garage.


Well that sucks......I suppose it's an integral part of the motor and not serviceable. They get to sell more that way too.......:lol:


----------



## 66GTO7.5L (Jan 8, 2009)

Got the new Holley Blue fuel pump on a little while ago. Made the necessary adjustments on the regulator and she's driving pretty darn good. Tomorrow I will be doing the fine tuning on the timing. Bogs down just a hair when floored from a dead stop. Yes, tomorrow is going to be a good day!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Stall converter.


----------

